# having surgery once again



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:blush:Ugh tomorrow I will be having surgery to remove the plate and screw the foot doctor put in three months ago:w00t: I will be laid up for at least three weeks:blush:
I have to be at the hospital at 8:00am, the surgery will last for 60 minutes. Hopefully I can walk out of the hospital on my own. But most likely not:blush:
I gave the girls baths today, home cooked three days worth of food for them, cleaned the house, did all the laundry etc. I want to make this easy for my hubby:wub:
if you would please pray for me tomorrow and good thoughts are good:wub: I just don't want to have panic attacks like last time. I made sure the doctor and hospital both no I'm allergic to codeine. Hopefully I'll feel well enough tomorrow that I can update you.
I love you:wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers Paula. Hope this procedure is successful and you can return to your normal activities before long.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll say a prayer for you, my friend. I hope all goes perfectly smoothly with a quick recovery.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Will pray here. Please get well soon. Hugs the babies for us.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

We will be thinking of you. It sounds like an easier surgery over last time. Please get lots of rest tonight and don't worry too much. Just think this time you will have two little candy stripers to help you make more comfortable.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I will be squeezing you tight in spirit. And if that doctor makes you hurt I will be sending him something more unpleasant, I'm already mad at him. Kidding aside, I wish you well, and send lots of love your way. 

Back to kidding: you cleaned the house, when you have a perfectly good reason to let somebody else do it? Paula, your picture is in the dictionary to explain the phrase, "Too darn good."


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Keeping you in our thoughts and hope all goes well and you will be dancing around with the fluffs soon enough.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying hard for you, dear girl. I pretty much lit up my church with candles yesterday. If you can't walk out of there tomorrow, use your other foot to kick the crap out of the Dr. Lol. Love you, Paula. I'm lighting a candle for you tomorrow night, so you don't have to think about it. Loren and the girls will be fine while you recover.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Praying for a speedy and complete recovery. Hope your little angels give you lots of kisses and snuggles to help you heal.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, you are in my prayers for sure! Sending light and love!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying all goes well!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Paula, I am so very sorry to hear that you have to undergo another surgery and am sending my heartfelt thoughts and prayers to you.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck Paula...sending lots of love, hugs, and kisses!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Paula and hope all goes well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - am praying for you. Remember that we're all here doing the same and hoping this surgery and recovery goes better and faster. Love you. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You're in my prayers Paula!! Praying everything goes smooth, and you're up dancing in no time!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, just speaking for "Team-Paula"---we got cha' covered! Sending prayers up & hugs to you. What a special lady you are!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Sending you (((Big big hugs))) and lots of prayers and good thoughts your way


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending prayers and hugs to you.
Good luck Paula!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Praying all goes well and you have a quick recovery.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Paula, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping you are able to walk out of there just fine. Sending love and hugs. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Sending peace for an uneventful procedure and healing energy for a speedy recovery...:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Dear Paula, keeping you in our hearts as you go through this.. The fluffs will be good nurses and help you mend..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> :blush:Ugh tomorrow I will be having surgery to remove the plate and screw the foot doctor put in three months ago:w00t: I will be laid up for at least three weeks:blush:
> I have to be at the hospital at 8:00am, the surgery will last for 60 minutes. Hopefully I can walk out of the hospital on my own. But most likely not:blush:
> I gave the girls baths today, home cooked three days worth of food for them, cleaned the house, did all the laundry etc. I want to make this easy for my hubby:wub:
> if you would please pray for me tomorrow and good thoughts are good:wub: I just don't want to have panic attacks like last time. I made sure the doctor and hospital both no I'm allergic to codeine. Hopefully I'll feel well enough tomorrow that I can update you.
> I love you:wub:


Darling Paula ... I am so sorry you have to go through another surgery. However, we have to think positive and pray that this one is going to correct the problem for good.

You sound like me ... have to take care of things at home before going to the hospital. When I had an unplanned hospital stay once, I had to sit down and even go over the finances with Felix because he has always trusted me with taking care of the accounts and bills! (thank God that I keep track of everything) I hope you didn't overdo it with doing so much ... cooking, cleaning the house, and laundry ... that's a lot for you to do right now, dear lady.

Of course, you will be in my thoughts and prayers ... but, you always are anyway. I will ask God to help you get through this surgery without complications. 

I love you, Paula. Sending you lots of healing hugs.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of you this morning, Paula. Sending you well wishes and prayers for today :wub:

:wub: rayer: :hugging:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Prayers and good thoughts for you today!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Paula, keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well! 

Hugs and positive thoughts are sent your way!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Morning my precious friends, I just cooked breakfast for my girls and about to have my devotions before I leave for the hospital. I read all your posts between the tears I was laughing, I couldn't have been blessed with more perfect friend's God Is Good:wub:
I love you:wub:
next time you hear from me I will be home:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Good Morning my precious friends, I just cooked breakfast for my girls and about to have my devotions before I leave for the hospital. I read all your posts between the tears I was laughing, I couldn't have been blessed with more perfect friend's God Is Good:wub:
> I love you:wub:
> next time you hear from me I will be home:wub:


Good luck today, I am sure your girls will have a tone of kisses for when you get home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you're in my thoughts and prayers today. :wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for a smooth surgery and a quick recovery so you can get back to playing with the girls!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying that everything goes smoothly and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of you, Paula. I would call you, but, know you will need to rest.

Sending more love and healing hugs.:heart::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:cheer:artytime: I'm home, I got home at 11:30 my time, I was in surgery for a hour, the Dr. decided not to put me under instead he gave me a block, it numbed my foot area. I was a wake during the surgery, he removed 4 screws and the plate, I had a two inch screw right in the front of my foot that had moved and somehow it was under my bone, that's probably why I hurt when I walked and was limping. 
I'm feeling so well, I have to keep my foot up and iced for 72 hours. My pain level is a 3 feels like a bee sting, I'm on Tramadol and no I won't have any reaction to it. I then will see the dr once again and most likely he will give me the ok to walk in my boot.
Maddie is on my lap, Matilda was on my lap too but now is on kitty alert lol
I am so blessed to have all of you in my life, I don't think you realize how important you are to me and my girls, I think of you as my family, once again I know you are here :wub:
Pat always says "Life is Good ", she is so right.
I also want to say THANK YOU LORD 
:wub:I LOVE EACH OF YOU :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Yay!!! I thought you were going to say the Dr. gave you a block to bite down on. I am so glad that things went so well. You will be up kicking in no time.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Paula, I'm so pleased to hear that you are in minimal pain and they found the probable source of your pain. I'm sure you can't wait to get this behind you and get back to a normal life.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, this is such good news, Paula! I hope you sleep well tonight. I have had to take Tramadol a few times and it has helped me sleep more than anything ... so, I am glad it works for you, too, so that, hopefully, you will sleep peacefully tonight.

Now you have all the cleaning and cooking and laundry done for several days ... so, try and relax and pamper yourself. Let Lorin pamper you, too. I know Matilda and Maddie will be there to give you lots of cuddles and kisses. 

Walter shared that todayis International Day of Happiness. Now all of us can really celebrate happiness for you, too! :cheer::dothewave:arty::woohoo2::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - you just gave me the BEST birthday present -- was so worried about you going through a lot with this surgery again. This is just terrific!! So happy for you.:chili::chili: Be good and listen to the doctor and hope your pain stays minimal.



wkomorow said:


> Yay!!! * I thought you were going to say the Dr. gave you a block to bite down on.* I am so glad that things went so well. You will be up kicking in no time.


:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Yay!!! I thought you were going to say the Dr. gave you a block to bite down on. I am so glad that things went so well. You will be up kicking in no time.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yay Paula! So glad you're back home. Thank goodness it was only an hour and they didn't put you under. My legs hurt when you described the screw (LOL)-I can only imagine the pain you must have been in. Soon you'll be able to resume normalcy!

So glad you have the girls for TLC--they are the best for that, to me anyway. There's nothing better than Tyler lying on me when I'm sick or sad!

Sending you tons of hugs and love from us both:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear that Paula. I hope you are on the up and up :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:I'm so happy to hear that it went well....Now, you will be all better in no time. :grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just reading Your results. Glad the operation went sooth. Rest and get well soon your girls need you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> Yay!!! I thought you were going to say the Dr. gave you a block to bite down on. I am so glad that things went so well. You will be up kicking in no time.


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



Sylie said:


> I will be squeezing you tight in spirit. And if that doctor makes you hurt I will be sending him something more unpleasant, I'm already mad at him. Kidding aside, I wish you well, and send lots of love your way.
> 
> Back to kidding: you cleaned the house, when you have a perfectly good reason to let somebody else do it? Paula, your picture is in the dictionary to explain the phrase, "Too darn good."


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



KAG said:


> Praying hard for you, dear girl. I pretty much lit up my church with candles yesterday. If you can't walk out of there tomorrow, use your other foot to kick the crap out of the Dr. Lol. Love you, Paula. I'm lighting a candle for you tomorrow night, so you don't have to think about it. Loren and the girls will be fine while you recover.
> Xoxoxoxo


 :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Great news! Glad it went well. Rest yourself and be pampered - spend some quiet time with the snugglebugs! They will love it! Hope you will be a boot-wearing hot momma soon! Lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow what a trooper being awake during surgery. I'm so happy it went well Paula and that you will soon be better than ever. Take care, enjoy your snuggles with the pups.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Yay!!! So happy to hear that you are home and doing good. (((Big hugs)))


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oops. By the time I saw this, you were back home surrounded by your babies. What a great way to recover. I wish you well.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry I am so late, Paula..:embarrassed: I am glad your surgery is behind you, bless your heart.:wub: He is the God of all comfort and I speak healing prayers in Jesus' Name..get well, my sister.:Flowers 2::Flowers 2:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula, I'm so glad you made it thru surgery again. So sorry you had to do this but it's behind you now, hope you heal fast and get on with life!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

YAY!!! You're home and feeling pretty good!!! Pretty good is a lot better than rotten, right?! 

Before you know it, you'll be running a marathon!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thinking of you, Paula. I hope you had a good night's rest. How are you feeling today?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also thinking of you - hope you are doing well today.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in to see how you are today Paula.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Paula, Praying your procedure goes smoothly!! Hugs ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm doing well, :chili: a little bored can't get up and walk around yet, just potty breaksB) my hubby has been fantastic, waits on me like l'm a queen:wub: I didn't sleep well last night, I decided to sleep in our guest room, and so glad I did, I didn't keep up with my pain meds and had pain, seriously the pain is a stinging, I would say the level of pain a 4. Nothing like last time.
The girls took a nap with me, Maddie try's to lick my big toe:wub: she's so precious :wub:
Matilda has one eye on me at all times:wub: I'm so blessed to have my family and all of you:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy that you're home and on the mend!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula~I can't believe you had to do the surgery over! Thankfully, my surgery went really well the first time with a plate and four screws. I can't imagine going back in.
Well, it's all behind you now. Hopefully, you will heal real quick.
Sending BIG HUGS to you ❤ ❌⭕❌⭕


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

You must be so uncomfortable. In a few days you should be feeling much more like yourself. Take it easy and let your husband wait on you. Matilda will keep an eye on you and I bet Miss B & B is watching over you.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear from you. Get plenty of rest with your little rascals, I am sure they will stay happy snuggling :grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news Paula! It will soon be a distant memory


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saw this,I'm so glad it went easier than thought and they found why it hurt so much.. Get better soon, it's getting warm and we want you to enjoy it..


----------

